# Jobs and salary in hong kong



## RKG (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
i am considering moving from London to HK in August to join my husband but i work in banking and thus far have been indicated that the salaries are lower there as i contract in London and the job market is different. Has anyone had experience of this or have any advice??


----------

